

What life would look if we said no to work-life balance - duggan
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/what-life-would-look-we-said-work-life-balance-nod-amazon-trunk

======
serge2k
I gotta say, opening up a post by talking about how you ignored your kid for
years is bold.

Following it up with BS like

> In this way, it makes sense to me that you get paid well, and you get paid
> reliably, so you need to put the company before your personal life.

and

> Being nice is something that’s important if you have slaves. Or indentured
> servants.

is also... "bold"

------
DanBC
There are 12 year old children who are "willing" to work in Bangladeshi
sweatshops.

That doesn't mean we should tolerate it.

